# Land and Yurt!



## coo (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello

We are a young family myself, hubby, 4 year old, two dogs, a cat - blah blah! After years of trying to do something to jump of this crazy ride we have decided to go for land in Portugal we have found somewhere around 40mins from Coimbra inland a wooded area around 2 acres and hope to grow veggies etc etc, we have a business which we can continue in the UK from portugal as we are ltd comp and would stay reg in the UK - we plan to put a few connected yurts on the land, or a wooden building or strawbale (do these these need planning?) I know about the yurt thing but a strawbale or a wooden house without base or foundations, would this be ok? Is there a maximum size? Also I read somewhere that if you have services connected you need planning as this then becomes a habitable building or something, we would use solar pannels and the land has a spring for water and lots of other water on site too, we are planning to take it slow, buying the land and moving over slowly during the next 18 months as and when we have got things in place, there is a brick shed or stable there already we could lock things in too. 

Does anyone have any good ideas for mobile internet dongle style thing? I know someeone who had something like a cube in italy and it worked great - any ideas? 

Also I have been looking at how to take a car over to portugal from uk and getting it reg'd etc and the only thing I am unsure about is that in order to do this one of the things you need to get a registration cert to show we are registered to live in portugal from the local parish council, does this relate to tax? if we were paying tax in the UK not portugal would be be able to get a registration certificate in portugal??? 

Is there anything else we need to consider? medical care? insurance for a yurt or building? is this even possible? Just want to get all info to hand before getting too giddy about it all! many thanks x


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ho COO and a very warm :welcome: to ExpatForum :welcome:

All of the queries you have are already covered in great detail on the forum. You might find it useful to read through the other threads by using the "SEARCH" facility.

Then if you have any specific questions they can be answered.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

For example.... use SEARCH, then ADVANCED, then type in YURT and choose PORTUGAL....

One of many of the threads is: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...886-buying-land-portugal-off-grid-living.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Siobhán advises *search* the forum, re car you need to register as residents in Portugal, then you need certificate from UK Consulate to state when you left UK, but you have a lot of research as it would seem you don't intend buying land that would have an address.

Re your UK Co you might pay tax in UK but you would still need to declare income in Portugal, it's no where as straightforward as you seem to think.


----------



## coo (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks so much for this, really appreicate it, I saw a few other links on about yurts and living low impact but they are old now up to a couple of years and I wasn't sure if things have changed yet, there seems to be a lot of disagreement over what is needed planning or otherwise too... I guess we will have to just suck it and see!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically if it needs foundation it needs planning, the problem you encounter with any idea like this is the land designation Rustica is farmland and very difficult to change usage, the second problem is water and power, the third problem is any "property" that is used for holiday accommodation requires a AL License you might get it for a yurt but only if it is legal.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

If you want to see what yurts can look like put the link below together. These people have just won a Tripadviser award for 2013. We stayed there some time ago when our motorhome needed to go for repairs.

Yurts are really very nice to live in and if you have the land and the space then give it a go.

Krystyna

www yurtholidayportugal com


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> If you want to see what yurts can look like put the link below together. These people have just won a Tripadviser award for 2013. We stayed there some time ago when our motorhome needed to go for repairs.
> 
> ...


If you put stops in that it will become a link : Yurt Holidays in Central Portugal - luxury camping in a mongolian Yurt


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



baldilocks said:


> If you put stops in that it will become a link : Yurt Holidays in Central Portugal - luxury camping in a mongolian Yurt


Hello

I was told by a previous member who is well known but is banned that pasting a link may get you banned that's why i put the link the way i did.

Fred


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> I was told by a previous member who is well known but is banned that pasting a link may get you banned that's why i put the link the way i did.
> 
> Fred


you were misinformed

regular members putting links for companies/info in response to a request for information is what this forum is all about - the sharing of information

what IS against the rules is plugging companies that you have personal or business links with & also for linking to other forums/competing services

also - it's quite difficult to get banned from this forum - you have to consistently ignore warnings from moderators about rule violations - so if someone was banned from here I'd take whatever they say with a pinch of salt


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a slight danger in posting links like this, one omission on the site link is any mention of legality in Portugal i.e a AL license as a start, so what one person has done in one part of Portugal might well not be acceptable in another part, or even in same area.

I mention this because Portugal is tightening up and therefore any investment along these lines without license or permissions is at risk.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks you XABIACHICA, couldn`t have put it better myself. 


Banninig is not something we do lightly. When someone is banned it is generally after they have been given several warning and still continue.


----------

